# Icelandic: er í ríkara mæli / að láta sér fátt óviðkomandi



## Silver_Biscuit

Komið þið sæl,

Ég var að velta því fyrir mér hvort einhver gæti hjálpað mér með þessa setningu:


> Fólk er *í ríkara mæli* farið að sinna einu eða fáum hugðarefnum í stað þess að *láta sér fátt* óviðkomandi, eins og margir þeirra sem komu til Íslands á 18. öld og fyrri hluta 19. aldar.


Ég þýddi hana á ensku svona:


> People are/who [?] began to deal with one or a few interests instead of [letting few things be irrelevant? i.e. including everything?], like many of those who came to Iceland in the 18th century and the first part of the 19th century.


Er *í ríkara mæli* eitthvað eins og *in richer voice*? En það virðist ekki vera vit í þessu, svo veit ég ekki.

Takk fyrirfram

Edit: Mér var að detta þetta í hug: þýðir í* ríkari mæli* kannski bara *to a greater degree*?


----------



## sindridah

Hæ 

I ríkara mæli means just "Do it more often" 

People is more often started to take more care on one or few hobbys instead of letting few things impertinent ( Untouched maybe?), Like many who came to Iceland in 18 and first part of 19 century

Hope you can make some context out of this translation !


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Fyrirgefðu, Sindri, en ég skil ekki beint 'letting few things impertinent/untouched'. Setningin þín passar ekki á ensku, því miður! Takk fyrir að reyna, en gætir þú kannski bara orðað upphafssetninginu öðruvísi á íslensku? Ef þú skrifar einfaldlega íslensku, þá verður það líklega auðveldara fyrir mig. 

E.S. Er íslenskan mín í lagi?


----------



## sindridah

Ok, Yeah i kind of thought that. Here is my Icelandic sentence wich means basicly the same and with the same context.

Fólk er oftar farið að sinna sínum áhugamálum í stað þess að gera sem minnst, eins og margir þeirra.......

Does that make it easier for you ?

Interesting that you use "en ég skil ekki *beint* "......" considering that Icelandic is not you native language


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Really? Interesting how? Is it wrong?

Thanks very much for your help on 'í ríkara mæli' - it literally means 'in richer measure', right? I.e. it was _more common_ for visitors to Iceland in the second half of the 19th century to focus on one or a few interests / people _more often_ focused on one or a few interests. Is that about right?

I'm sorry, though, I suppose I'm a bit slow. I still don't get 'láta sér fátt óviðkomandi' _or_ 'að gera sem minnst' - can't find these phrases anywhere... thanks for your patience


----------



## sindridah

No it's not wrong, It's just so unusual to see it from none native Icelandic speaker  it was some sort of compliment hehe didn't expect to see it. 

Yes it literally means "In richer measure" 

Uhh no not quite, The visitors in Iceland in 18th century and half of the 19th century is the people wich did not focus on one or few interest, Just people nowadays.

It's more like : People are now tending more to theyr interests instead of not to, like many of who wich came to iceland in 18th century and the early stage of 19th century

Does that make sense?

No problem


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Ah, fyrirgefðu, það er mér að kenna. Ég gleymdi að segja þér: 'fólkið' í setningunni eru þau sem fóru til Íslands á _seinni_ hluta 19. aldar, ekki fólk nú á dögum, og þau eru borin saman við "margir þeirra sem komu til Íslands á 18. öld og _fyrri _hluta 19. aldar". Þetta er hvað ég átti við 'visitors in the second half of the 19th century'. Setningin er úr sagnfræði bók sem ég er að _reyna_ að lesa!

En hvað um 'að láta sér fátt óviðkomandi'? Ég er ekki nógu gáfuð að skilja þennan hluta... gætir þú útskýrt þetta eins og ég sé ungt barn? 

P.S. Thanks for the compliment! Glad to see that I'm improving.


----------



## sindridah

Whaaat are you a female?

Að láta sér fátt viðkomandi:

Ok, Let'say you are a detective on a homecide and on the murder scene, Strangers will not be allowed on the murder scene, That will totally be irrelevant ( *Óviðkomandi *). If some stranger then actually is always acting irrelevant and is always sneaking on murder scene, Then he is often tending his hobby ( His hobby being sneaking on murder scenes, A metaphor ). But people in 18th Century and early stage of 19th century didn't do that very often there for was not acting irrelevant at all, There for were not tending theyr hobbys like people nowadays peaking on murder scenes.

In this case it's actually a good thing peaking on a murder scene because when they are active on theyr hobby.

Am i just talking gibberish or do i make any sense at all ?  I'm laughing at myself because of this story it sounds something so stupid for me.


----------



## butra

Silver_Biscuit said:


> En hvað um 'að láta sér fátt óviðkomandi'?


 

að láta sér fátt óviðkomandi merkir að skipta sér af öllu (taka þátt í öllu). Fólk er meira farið að sinna einu eða fáum áhugamálum í stað þess að vera þátttakendur í öllu, ...


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Thanks very much, both of you! I'm pretty sure I understand it completely now:

[In the second half of the 19th century] people begin more often to attend to one or a few interests instead of participating in everything, like many of those who came to Iceland in the 18th century and earlier part of the 19th century.

Would maybe 'leaving few stones unturned' be a good idiomatic translation for 'að láta sér fátt óviðkomandi'?


----------



## Gavril

sindridah said:


> Interesting that you use "en ég skil ekki *beint* "......" considering that Icelandic is not you native language



Hi,

Just out of curiosity, what about this phrase suggests that Icelandic is one's native language? (Would "But I don't exactly understand ..." be a good translation?)


----------

